# Chamonix brand?



## TallKat (Nov 15, 2019)

Does anyone have any info on the Chamonix brand - seems new cant find alot of first hand reviews of things. Was wondering about the quality of their bindings and boards.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

They seem to be a cash grab type company. They came outta nowhere with a full catalogue of AliExpress type gear...? Probably made out of old stock material and on older molds. Probably better to buy something used I'd guess.


----------



## Rodpwnz (Aug 1, 2019)

I had thought they were the "house.com" brand snowboard - heard that from somewhere but never could verify it. Just tried live chatting a house rep on their website and asked about the chamonix boards but didn't get an answer...I'd personally avoid them and pay the 20% more for a more reputable company.


----------



## TallKat (Nov 15, 2019)

Rodpwnz said:


> I had thought they were the "house.com" brand snowboard - heard that from somewhere but never could verify it. Just tried live chatting a house rep on their website and asked about the chamonix boards but didn't get an answer...I'd personally avoid them and pay the 20% more for a more reputable company.


thanks for looking into it - strange they wouldnt answer


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Ha. I was just looking at that site and thought the same thing. What the hell is chamonix and why does everything seem so cheap. Glad I opted for the nitro pantera for $330!!!! Yeah baby can’t wait til we get a few more dumps.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's The Houses in store brand. It's all low to mid level gear based off open molds and what not. Saw some of it in the wild and lets just say it was questionable at best for quality.


----------



## keel_bright (Jan 13, 2013)

The bindings on their website seem to be the same as these Firefly bindings which I've seen in person which are absolute crap in terms of quality and construction; absolute shit all the way down to the type of plastic they're using.


----------



## TallKat (Nov 15, 2019)

you're right ... those look exactly the same --- interesting


----------



## D_Andrei (Jun 13, 2019)

Firefly is an in house brand for sports goods retailer Intersport in Europe. They probably come out of the same factory in Austria.


----------



## shid0 (Nov 3, 2019)

Im riding the "Chamonix Finished line wide" (camber/rocker/camber) hybrid profile. so far so good. Not bad for the price point, whatever board on park.


----------

